# Solo Red Belly?



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone familiar with the behavior of red belly piranhas when they are solo in the aquarium? More aggressive or shy? Any pics anyone?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a solo red myself .. hes mean and a finger chaser but your more likely to get the opposite of what my red is.. i just got lucky if your lookin for a solo piranha i would go with a serrasalmus


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Aggression is based on the individual fish. But depending on tank size you may be better off getting a piranha of the serrasalmus genus.

Should I be worried about your username?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

should be fine...


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

What would be the best size for a solo RB?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

75g but a 40g breeder would work


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I started out with a solo red belly around the 3" mark. He was very skittish, hid all day behind something and was not active at all. So i got another. They both hid together! LOL So I got a small shoal of about 5. Didn't hide but didn't move around much. I upgraded from the 55g they were in to a 125g (They were just over 4" at this time) added some Cariba and a wild Peru red belly. Now have a total of 7 fish all around the 7 inch mark except for one and they are super active, fun to watch good eaters and hardly hide. I wouldn't suggest a solo RBP but that was just based on my experience with them.

P-Freak loves my replies ha ha ha


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Youll have better luck with a cariba or piraya if aggression is what your looking for in a pygo


----------



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

i had a single rbp (he was roughly 5 inches) and he would hide all day.. would only eat at night.. the only reason i kept one was because a saw an episode of the office where dwight had a single rbp in a tank swimming back and fourth and it looked really cool.. maybe a bigger rbp would be less skittish or go for a rhom


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

A lot really depends on the fishes attitude, just like you or me. I have had rhoms that hid all day long and rhoms that would knock their teeth out from hitting the glass so hard to get at me. Give him time to get comfortable with his surroundings or remove everything in the tank so he can't hide.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

a single rbp seems boring, get a spilo if have a smaller tank and want one fish. pygos are more impressive in a group of at least 3 imo. A large tern would be an exception


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

eatfish said:


> a single rbp seems boring, get a spilo if have a smaller tank and want one fish. pygos are more impressive in a group of at least 3 imo. A large tern would be an exception


not unless you have a single Pirya or Caribe...those can be beasts by them selves


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> a single rbp seems boring, get a spilo if have a smaller tank and want one fish. pygos are more impressive in a group of at least 3 imo. A large tern would be an exception


not unless you have a single Pirya or Caribe...those can be beasts by them selves
[/quote]
ehhh, i havent seen one with enough attitude to deserve its own tank. Pygo's are like gang members. They are scared kittens when they are alone but get 2 or 3 friends behind them and they are tough as nails. Oscars have more attitude then pygo's.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

eatfish said:


> a single rbp seems boring, get a spilo if have a smaller tank and want one fish. pygos are more impressive in a group of at least 3 imo. A large tern would be an exception


not unless you have a single Pirya or Caribe...those can be beasts by them selves
[/quote]
ehhh, i havent seen one with enough attitude to deserve its own tank. Pygo's are like gang members. They are scared kittens when they are alone but get 2 or 3 friends behind them and they are tough as nails. Oscars have more attitude then pygo's.
[/quote]

your on crack lol hahaha here watch these





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9IC3tBfmnc&feature=fvwrel

go ahead and put ur oscar in that tank
*aggression is a fish to fish bases not a species to species bases*


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> a single rbp seems boring, get a spilo if have a smaller tank and want one fish. pygos are more impressive in a group of at least 3 imo. A large tern would be an exception


not unless you have a single Pirya or Caribe...those can be beasts by them selves
[/quote]
ehhh, i havent seen one with enough attitude to deserve its own tank. Pygo's are like gang members. They are scared kittens when they are alone but get 2 or 3 friends behind them and they are tough as nails. Oscars have more attitude then pygo's.
[/quote]

your on crack lol hahaha here watch these





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9IC3tBfmnc&feature=fvwrel

go ahead and put ur oscar in that tank
*aggression is a fish to fish bases not a species to species bases*
[/quote]
Ahahaha that first fish is so tough they got the kids tetras swimming around with it. Don't get me wrong I like pygos and have kept them for many years, I just don't think that an individual deserves his own tank. Not all seras do either.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

and i think they look bad ass...its all just preference and is up to the OP


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

im thinking of having a solo caribe in a 75g, im assuming it will be growing pretty fast.. im gonna go check out the local fish store since they have about 9 in stock and ill pick out the most aggressive one. Look out in the photo section for my post.


----------

